# Sgt Bjarne Nielson



## Sythen (9 Jul 2011)

There is not a board dedicated to updates about injured soldiers, but if anyone knows Sgt Nielson and wondered how he was doing, here are a couple links to his amazing road to recovery. Admins move if you think there is a more appropriate place for this.

http://afghanistan.nationalpost.com/on-canada-day-2010-sergeant-bjarne-nielsen-lost-a-leg-in-afghanistan/

Aside from the typos and inaccuracies (Its 1RCR not 2RCR and the 3 members listed as medics were actually TCCC) its a pretty good write up.

http://www.ottawacitizen.com/videos/ottawa-and-area/video.html?embedCode=NhcjZqMjoPDhSPHAwAlzEO_BONnllZRQ

His first time trying his new prosthetic leg.


----------



## Edward Campbell (27 Jun 2014)

Here's a further update: in this article from the _Globe and Mail_.

It also features a few Canadian executive, including former Canadian Army officer Jim Leech who, just last year, retired as head of the Ontario Teachers’ Pension Plan, one of the world's powerhouse investment funds.


----------

